# WRI Rods-Fusion vs Fusion Mag



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

For those of you that have thrown both rods how do they compare? I now have a Nitro and really like it. Would the Fusion mag cast anything at all like the Nitro? Is the Fusion mag easier to load than the Fusion? I am not a powder caster, probably just average. I might want to purchase a new heaver and am just wondering if the Fusion mag is similar to the Fusion.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I throw a Fusion and love it. I have only thrown a Mag once and really can't tell you much of a difference. But from a friend of mine who has and throws both he says the mag feels easier to load. The response you feel is more evident from the mag. I know for a fact through vidio that the fusion loads just fine but feels more stiff. I really think that unless you throw the two no one will ever give you the true idea of which one will work for you. I love my fusion and will never sell it no matter what they might go for in the future. Let me know if you are ever in the Raleigh area and we might be able to set up a casting comparison for you. Just bring a reel with you.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Moon Im not sure about the Fusion, but if it helps...I feel like the Fusion Mag loads down into the middle of the rod. From a certain someone I know, and you know as well, I wont mention names incase my memory isnt 110% correct, he feels that the Fusion loads more from the tip down, as where the Fusion Mag loads lower in the rod....which I THINK the specs say the Fusion mag has a softer tip....but from the conclusions Ive heard from this certain very trustable source lol, the Fusion Mag has a little stiffer tip, but little softer than the Fusion lower in the rod. Wierd, I know. I hope it makes sense.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

What gilly said is dead on. I have two fusions and have thrown the mag a few times on a field. Mag is "softer" load to it. I wouldn't get rid of mine either. I would definately cast both with a reel you're comfortable with to see what's more your style. I'll offer you a chance to cast mine as well. I'm not far from the town of Mule Days.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*here is a test I did on both of the rods you mentioned*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53087&highlight=fusion+mag

Fusion is a hair lighter but the Fusion Mag has more power


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Moon, quit being a sissy and get ya a NAIL,,, we might have to revoke your man card 

I have thrown both but never did check the difference in feet but would fish either one of them anytime.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Moon, quit being a sissy and get ya a NAIL,,, we might have to revoke your man card


Funny thing is I thought the Nail was easier to load than the Inferno. That Nail is a HEAVY sumbeetch though.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm gonna end this freakin' debate once and for all.

I'll put the same reel on both my Fusion and Fusion Mag this week.

Stay tuned.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I'm gonna end this freakin' debate once and for all.
> 
> I'll put the same reel on both my Fusion and Fusion Mag this week.
> 
> Stay tuned.




for what.... 60 yards????


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You forgot a "1" in front of that 60 years. 

Ya big dummy.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Jeff, let me know when u go and I'll help ya test them things out!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

How about tomorrow at 11am? 

The field next to Dr. Johnny's Appliances on General Booth just north of London Bridge???


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

you forgot to drop the "ears" and add "ards" after that 160 ya big dumby


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You're the big dumby.

Ya big dummy.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

That sounds good, hopefully this wind will die down some. You got a measuring tape?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope.

It'd take forever with my 60" tape.

No flags, either.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Um, I'll see what i can find. give me a call later.


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Not wanting to start a debate about which is better. I just wanted some general info. about how they throw and load. I like the way my HDX and Nitro load and it sounds like the MAG might load somewhat similar. Thanks for all the info!!

Shooter- I have a can full of nails in the basement and they are the only nails I intend to use! 

Some of us NC guys in the Wake county/Johnston county/Cumberland county areas need to get together for some practice casting. Anyone have some ideas?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got access to a grass field or at least I did last year. I'll check it out and give you a call in the next day or two.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Let me know when you get together. I may take a road trip...

Tommy


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Cast-a-muck in the making???:beer:


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

lots of great info here!

Have we ever compared all the top blanks to one another? How about the different wrapping philosophies? I'm curious if I'll get any more distance by using more smaller guides vs. less larger ones. I have a couple rods set up each way, but not on the same blank as of now. But that will all change shortly as I rewrap a WRI 1143 using more, smaller guides. And by smaller I mean size 6 or 8 up to the tip. I have a Rainshadow 1387F that I can throw further than the 1143. I bet the 1143 will preform better once using the same setup.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

It may just be me, but I dont think there really is a 'fair' comparison between blanks designed to do the same thing. Some throw a lighter, more flexible tip better (AFAW), some throw the WRI style rods better. 

I do find it interesting when people compare different rods on the same level, as that's probably as close as you can get.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

skunk king said:


> lots of great info here!
> 
> Have we ever compared all the top blanks to one another? How about the different wrapping philosophies? I'm curious if I'll get any more distance by using more smaller guides vs. less larger ones. I have a couple rods set up each way, but not on the same blank as of now. But that will all change shortly as I rewrap a WRI 1143 using more, smaller guides. And by smaller I mean size 6 or 8 up to the tip. I have a Rainshadow 1387F that I can throw further than the 1143. I bet the 1143 will preform better once using the same setup.


I have a 1266 Allstar built conventional that was originally done with 6 guides and a tip guides were size 10 or 12 V frame Fuji's it threw good I have since rewrapped the rod with Fuji Concept guides starting out with a 20,16,12 then single foot 8's with a total of 10 guides to keep the line off the blank through the bend. I picke up about 20-30 yards or possibly more. I think even though it was more guides they are lighter than the fewer big guides letting the blank work like it is supposed to, recovering quicker creating less line slap on the guide rings. NTKG can attest to how the rod throws. Neil its still not for sale!


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Moon, I have two fusion mags and one fusion.....once I got my first magnum I never wanted to use the fusion again. The Mag does have a much stiffer tip and tremendous power...but will allow you to load well into the midsection as well. However, there is a difference between my two mags......one is definitely thicker at the tip than the other, but not as thin (tip diameter) as the regular fusion. Again, both of these came as Fusion mags blanks......so I conclude Tommy Wheeler does have some variance with the different batches. ....I was aware of the different butt lengths (mine have varied almost 2.5 inches). But again, I prefer both mags to the regular fusion.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I took both my Fusion and Fusion Mag to the field today. 

Wilson met me out there, and we each threw both rods. We each used our own reel on them both.

However, conditions were wrong for the test today.

At the start, the wind was 15+ knots in our face. As the day progressed, the wind switched to our backs at 5-10 knots. I started with the Fusion with 6oz, 7oz and 8oz. By the time I switched rods, the wind was in our favor instead of a hinderence. 

I got 390' with the Fusion and 6oz with the wind in my face. I got 60 feet more - 449' - with the Fusion Mag and 6oz with the wind to my back. 

At the end of the day, I put 6oz back on the Fusion and tried it again. I got 440', but the reel screamed like a b**** on the cast. Something was wrong with a bearing, and it took distance off the cast. 

Bottom line: Not a good day to compare rods. 

Both rods are very, very similar. Both are about the same weight, and both load pretty much the same. I can't quite put my finger on it, but the Mag just feels better to me. It might be all in my mind, I dunno. I did learn that slowing down my cast gave me better distance with both rods.

Wilson got better distance with the Fusion. Then again, he threw it with the wind to his back.

I'll try it again soon with better conditions. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

can't compare heavers tossing 6oz IMO, like taking a zippy out and tossing 10's and reporitng performance.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

What?

The Fusion, Fusion Mag and Inferno throw 6oz to 10oz better than any other rods I've thrown. 

Six ounces will bomb on those rods. 

And there are many times I can get away with 6oz on the beach or pier.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> What?
> 
> The Fusion, Fusion Mag and Inferno throw 6oz to 10oz better than any other rods I've thrown.
> 
> ...


6oz's are for sissy's

Grow some frog tongues and cast 8-10oz


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Charkbait said:


> can't compare heavers tossing 6oz IMO, like taking a zippy out and tossing 10's and reporitng performance.


I gotta agree with Jeff. My 1569's will smoke 6nbait, but will also throw 8 and 10 when I need to with no problems. What's the point in throwing 8 or 10 when you can get by with less weight? 

I'm not crazy about the Inferno, but I really like the Fusion. Probably going to pick one up at the rod show this weekend.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Gotta agree w/ NJ, doesnt matter wether its 6 or 10 & bait, inferno, mag wri blanks get it done. 

throwing 10 & bait for a while helped me build up extra strength to crush it with 6 & bait. i notice a difference. nice having a rod that can throw 10 or 12 & bait when needed. I still like the inferno more tho.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

I was throwing 8 oz. the whole time.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

WILSON said:


> I was throwing 8 oz. the whole time.


Tell em Chuck.

That NJ is a sissy


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

my point was that heavers are designed for heaving and not measuring 6oz casts so it may not be agood comparison of performance. For me the analysis is more valid if done tossing 10's which would be a better indication of the power in the blank and less an indication of how good a caster you are and will show those differences exponentially in distance.

To your point 6's may give a good indication of the loading characteristics of the blank, to my point you'd rarely if ever throw 6oz...maybe 6+bait which in many cases puts you in the 7-8 range anyway.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Charkbait, definitely get what your saying. I tend to practice with what I fish with, sometimes even with bait.

Back to the rods. Couldn't notice too much of a difference between the 2 rods. Fusion seemed to be just a little easier to load, but like jeff said the conditions changed on us. 

With that being said I think I like the magnum better, but what do I know I own a nail. 

Definitely wouldn't mind holding either of the 2 all day.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

WILSON said:


> Charkbait, definitely get what your saying. I tend to practice with what I fish with, sometimes even with bait.
> 
> Back to the rods. Couldn't notice too much of a difference between the 2 rods. Fusion seemed to be just a little easier to load, but like jeff said the conditions changed on us.
> 
> ...


thats cause you aint held'em all day and night yet.... btw, throw mine, esp with my little camo reel, or my "new project" that should be done in a few days... it'll be a better comparison because my blanks don't have squiggly tips.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

HAHA, "new project" huh? 

Actually I've held the nail for 12 hrs straight, but its mostly for the pier. So are you saying your fusion mags are different? I threw one of yours down at the refuge one day that I really liked, I think it was the camo one before the paint job.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

WILSON said:


> Actually I've held the nail for 12 hrs straight, but its mostly for the pier.


 That think is like holding a brick stick. When Blake handed me his I was shocked at how heavy it was.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

If Im holding a rod that long, Im fishing the point, and if Im standing there long enough to notice the weight of the WRI blanks, then I better be catching, or anticipating catching, or else Im going somewhere else, finding a hole, and spiking. Thats me of course lol


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Charkbait said:


> my point was that heavers are designed for heaving and not measuring 6oz casts so it may not be agood comparison of performance. For me the analysis is more valid if done tossing 10's which would be a better indication of the power in the blank and less an indication of how good a caster you are and will show those differences exponentially in distance.
> 
> To your point 6's may give a good indication of the loading characteristics of the blank, to my point you'd rarely if ever throw 6oz...maybe 6+bait which in many cases puts you in the 7-8 range anyway.



definatley know what you mean. throwing 6oz is definatley not the best rep of what a blank will do just because of what you said. at the very least we should be throwing 6 an bait, which is 7 to 8 anyhow. SO i agree very much that 8oz or 10oz is much better to practice with. its like a batter on deck witht the weighted bat, if nothing else, it makes your real casting that much easier.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> If Im holding a rod that long, Im fishing the point, and if Im standing there long enough to notice the weight of the WRI blanks, then I better be catching, or anticipating catching, or else Im going somewhere else, finding a hole, and spiking. Thats me of course lol


That's why I like the RS SU1569's so much. They're super light, and they cast whatever I need to just fine. Too bad I can't find them anymore though.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

basstardo said:


> That's why I like the RS SU1569's so much. They're super light, and they cast whatever I need to just fine. Too bad I can't find them anymore though.


you can still find them... they were a bit tougher for me to load, and i've seen a few break. I got one when they first came out, I believe blake fishes a 69


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Terry, get up with Wayne F. he has plenty of the su1569 blanks left.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

NTKG said:


> you can still find them... they were a bit tougher for me to load, and i've seen a few break. I got one when they first came out, I believe blake fishes a 69


I think Blake had one out there while we were casting. They are very thin walled blanks, so it doesn't surprise me that they break easily. That's the only reason I want to snag a couple more blanks to have on standby. I try to be as careful as I can with me to keep from banging them up. 



WILSON said:


> Terry, get up with Wayne F. he has plenty of the su1569 blanks left.


I'm hoping I'll find some at the Rod Show this weekend, but I'll ask Wayne if I see him there. I'm thinking of picking up a Fusion instead though. We'll see.


----------

